# einfügen bei einer Linked List



## Tob_LeRone (10. Sep 2009)

Ich durchlaufe gerade eine LinkedList mit einer while schleife....und steh gerade mit dem Index an der stelle 3 (beispiel)

Jetzt hab ich ein Element was ich an die stelle 3 speichern möchte mit

eventliste.add(index,elment);

ich frag mich nur was mit dem elment passiert was bereits auf dem Index 3 steht...wenn ich es ersetzen wöllte müsste ich ja

eventliste.set(index,element) schreiben;

würd das element an der stelle 
a.) nach hinten verschoben
b.) überschrieben?!
c.)nach vorne geschoben, obwohl das wohl nicht gehen würd
d.) ich liege total falsch?!

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2009)

Nachlesen ( LinkedList (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) ),
Ausprobieren,
Forum fragen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Sep 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> Nachlesen ( LinkedList (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) ),
> Ausprobieren,
> Forum fragen?


Oder: [c]add(int i,...)[/c] und [c]set[/c] bei LinkedList am besten komplett vergessen. Ganz böse befehle, und so selten nützlich, dass man die fast schon mit einer UnsupportedOperationException abwürgen sollte. :noe: Füge über ListIterator ein (soweit es sinn macht), oder sieh dich nach einer anderen Datenstruktur um, da kommt es aber drauf an, was du tatsächlich machen willst.


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

Wobei man sich cshon fragen sollte ob eine LinkedList eine gute Wahl ist wenn man viel mit Indexoperationen arbeitet..


----------



## Tob_LeRone (10. Sep 2009)

ich muss einen einen Simulator bauen womit ich Gatterschaltungen simulieren uns auslesen kann...und da hab ich Events, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit ausgeführt werden sollen (eingangssignale auf true oder false setzen), und diese event muss ich nach der zeit in eine Liste einordnen, die dann nach und nach abgearbeitet wird...

ich versuch mir gerade ein kleines bsp zu basteln, wo ichs rausbekomm, wo ers einfügt...


----------



## Tob_LeRone (10. Sep 2009)

ok...er schiebt einfach an den index ein und der rest verschiebt sich nach hinten...sehr gut...genau das brauch ich....trotzdem danke


----------



## bygones (10. Sep 2009)

nicht desto trotz ist die set(index, element) Operation auf einer linkedlist performance technisch mhm... suboptimal.

da LinkedList keine indexe hat wird bei jeder anfrage an einen index die komplette liste iteriert, bis der entspr. index gefunden wird.
Das bei viele operationen und einer entspr. grossen liste --- nicht gut


----------



## Wookie81 (10. Sep 2009)

Tob_LeRone hat gesagt.:


> ok...er schiebt einfach an den index ein und der rest verschiebt sich nach hinten...sehr gut...genau das brauch ich....*trotzdem danke*




Wer auf Links klicken kann ist klar im Vorteil! SlaterB hat doch nen Link gepostet in dem steht:


> Shifts the element currently at that position (if any) and any subsequent elements to the right (adds one to their indices).



Wk


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Sep 2009)

Wäre da nicht zufälligerweise sowas angebrahter?


----------

